# Tower of terror



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

There are 2 free programs ( Wavepad & Audacity ) that you can use to add effects to create that creepy static-tinny-scratchy sound from an old 20's / 30's phonograph. I have a few samples of scratchy & some static I used & sped up & slowed down in area's to add to the effect for a few members last year. It's fun once you get the hang of it !

Funny as I was using songs that had been cleaned up of all that for a clear sound & I needed to muddy them back up....LoL


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a sound file that I figured out how Rob Zombie had altered it for his movie House Of 1,000 Corpses. It is actually a recording of Aleister Crowley reading a poem in the early 20th century. I figured out how to alter it with Goldwave so that it sounded just like the recording they used on Zombie's movie.

*Aleister Crowley Reading "The Poet" with Octave Lowered and Tempo Slowed Down*

Anyone who's seen HO1C will recognize this recording from the graveyard scene.


----------



## Tpescal (Mar 8, 2012)

*Success!*

Got it! With help from my hubby. Sounds like a phonograph recording. I don't know about you but I think sounds like that are perfectly creepy. Thanks guys! Now to convert the rest of the songs.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome ! & welcome to the forum ! Those audio programs are fun to play with. Have fun with the rest


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on creating the echo that's in all of the TofT audio files? I have a bunch of similarly styled songs that I want to add the effect to.


----------



## Tpescal (Mar 8, 2012)

*Echo*

I'm new to the sound editing so I'm not much help but I did notice an echo option on audacity. I didn't try it since all my songs were already that way. We did learn to get that tinny sound you need to filter the high and low frequency. I think we used 24 on high and 12 on low but it could have been the other way around. We just did it until is sounded right. Good luck and let me know what works please. By the way all, I have just acquired all my parts to make Madame leota. Hope to start her this weekend!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Audacity is a great fee audio program that can do everything you need.

To get that old sound, try playing with "band pass" and "notch filters" to simulate the limited range of old microphones and recordings, as well as the limited range of older speakers.

Next, you can add a subtle echo filter to provide a bit of atmosphere.

Finally you can add a sound layer and drop in sound files of record static/popping/crackling. Go to http://www.freesound.org/ (or any other free audio asset site) and do a search for "vinyl"

With this type of effect I suggest starting subtle, and slowly increasing the strength of your filters, or the volume of your added layers to get the desired effect.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This should help:

http://www.mediafire.com/?bhaqdkyed765z00


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Repo Man!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

No problem. I love the Tower of Terror  My friend works on it and I am totally jealous that he gets to be a bellhop.


----------

